# Cuelgue al reiniciar como usuario distinto

## ElOrens

Buenas.

Tengo una tarjeta NVIDIA Gforce y uso los drivers que da nvidia.

Tengo habilitado soporte framebuffer en el kernel para RIVA TNT (recomendación del fabricante para todas las tarjetas nvidia).

Tengo cargado v4l y extmod al entrar a las Xs.

El problema está en que cuando veo la TV con xawtv o una película en divx con Mplayer, y reinicio el sistema de modo que me vuelve a salir KDM y entro de nuevo a las Xs, al encender la TV, o de nuevo mplayer, el sistema se cuelga completamente saliéndome el listado de operaciones que realiza en el arranque inicial Gentoo.

Otro dato curioso es que con la misma configuración, como root puedo ver la película en pantalla completa y capturar fotogramas con xawtv, mientras como usuario no.

¿Alguien puede ayudarme? Gracias.

----------

## BaSS

No _debes_ usar el fb de nvidia y el driver para las X de nvidia, ya que está sobradamente probado q son incompatible. Si quieres fb y a su vez los drivers de nvidia usa el fb vesa

----------

## ElOrens

He recompilado, le he puesto soporte VESA y lowlevel 8,16,24,32 ´omo ponía por los foros.

el cuelgue sigue ahí pero ahora no fríe el ordenador, es un poco más leve, me resetea las Xsy al volver a entrar vuelve a funcionar el Xawtv.

Sólo puedo ver en modo overlay.

¿Cómo puedo ponerle soporte grabdisplay sin que se me quede la pantalla en negro y sólo se oiga?

Para usar el xawdecode más que nada..

Gracias.

----------

